# Snakeheads



## njbudman81

Well while fishing today in southern nj I caught a couple snakeheads that were guarding their young then took a net and scooped some out of the lake. You are suppose to kill them on sight but my buddies and I decided to spare some. He has a plastic goldfish pond in his yard and I had a spare aquarium from my peacock bass that died. I have quite a few babies and he took to adults and hundreds of babies. Has anyone caught any from the wild and successfully kept em as pets? Any pointers I need to know. I know I won't keep em all and will have to kill most of em buy some pointers I would appreciate.


----------



## Tensa

just dont remove the fry too early from the parents thats the only big pointer i could tell you. and yea dont give away your address or ip because F&W will be knocking on your door.


----------



## njbudman81

I'm friends with the game warden and I called him. He said kill em, eat em, do whatever you want with em. Just don't put em back in the lake.


----------



## njbudman81

My buddy caught this one a few miles away


----------



## njbudman81

I think the one my buddy caught is a bowfin though


----------



## bob351

thats freakin sweet how did you get the babies with the parents... and how to do they do in the winter or should i be expecting snakeheads in my lakes and rivers in southern ontario shortly


----------



## njbudman81

Parents guard the young so we made our lures attack the schools. Then netted the babies after the adults were caught.


----------



## bob351

thats pretty sweet... what you guys planning on doing when those babies get bigger


----------



## njbudman81

Not sure. I'll probably keep a pair then I guess kill the rest. Maybe give em to the nj aquarium or Philadelphia zoo if they want em. I just won't release em.


----------



## bob351

good call... you could always make a ton of lil fish sticks, at that size you could fry em up and eat em whole.. like lil french fries


----------



## Tensa

looks good just be careful. could always use the babies as food so they dont go to waste.


----------



## njbudman81

My caribe I'm sure would eat em


----------



## Guest

i want one...


----------



## His Majesty

wow man nice snakeheads







i would keep as many as i could in a big plastic tub. it be sweet as.

maybe eat some of them. fillet and grill. anyone know if they taste good?


----------



## Guest

I like the one with the pattern on it. Very pretty!


----------



## kove32

I hear a lot of people eat them! Supposedly they are good to eat! I'm so jealous though because I always wished that I could catch some baby snakeheads! Always wanted to keep one!!


----------



## njbudman81

Just as a follow up all my snakeheads are dead. Fish and game didn't want them however my caribe did.


----------



## Guest

................... i wanted them.


----------



## njbudman81

Well come to jersey and I'll lend you a net.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Pretty Impressive!...thanks for sharing!...







...Yup, the snakehead legend started right here in Maryland, literally in my own backyard on the patuxent river!..


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

The Northern Snakehead, an apex predator.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northern_snakehead

I love Snakeheads and have kept quite a few. They seem a little more intelligent the average fish.


----------



## WCKEDMIDAS

the one without markings looks like a bowfin to me not a snakehead. but i could be wrong. 
If you notice the mouth shape and angle is wrong, along with the eye location. the lack of markings . and the bullseye on the tail


----------



## scent troll

ksls said:


> I like the one with the pattern on it. Very pretty!


i agree its pretty nice looking

as far as keeping a wild caught fish ive had success with bluegill (sun fish) and a large mouth bass. i had a 90 gallon that i grew both out in. it was unplanned but after catching some very small fish at a local lake i decided to experiment. i ended up donating them to my brother in law who loves local fish.

it can certainly be done, but i would assume after some time a fish will acclimate to being domesticated and wont make it too well in the wild once they are use to being fed


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic

Da said:


> Pretty Impressive!...thanks for sharing!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Yup, the snakehead legend started right here in Maryland, literally in my own backyard on the patuxent river!..


Hey Manster go net me some.i'll pay for shipping


----------



## njbudman81

In a backyard pond "somewhere" in south jersey
They are growing










Daddy is 18"


----------



## scent troll

^^^ daddy is a bad ass!

lol i like the "somewhere" in jersey. i assume that would be frowned upon to have them in any outdoor body of water, even a personal pond.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101




----------



## bigred

nice looking fish i wish i could get one in my tank... always wanted like two for my 150gal...


----------

